# Lancaster model



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi just to let you know just posted latest pictures taken of Lancaster build. Next step is fitting the wings, once that happens I have no idea where I can keep it safe. Love to here your opinions as this is my 1st thread. In the photo album there are other pics or let me know and I will send them to you.:wave:

Just uploaded pictures of wings fitted they are in the gallery.

Hi folks just to update you that I have loaded some pics of nose cone, all finished including guns, thought I would do it before I joined it to rest of body


----------

